# T-Shirt Branding tips



## cyclonearts (Jul 8, 2007)

Creating a brand identity is one of the most important aspects of building a successful clothing line. Your brand identity is how your customers are able to identify your business, and is achieved by any images, lingo, philosophy or other details about your clothing line. It's what makes your business unique, and in a world of billions of other t-shirt businesses, it's crucial that you have a great brand.


*Building Your Brand*

It starts with your overall philosophy. What is your brand all about? What does your brand represent? Then think about your brand as its own entity, separate from yourself and your business partners. How does your brand talk? How does it act? Who would it hang out with on a Saturday night? Most likely your brand will be alot like yourself, and that's the way it should be. It would be pretty hard to try and create a brand you don't truly believe in. If you're a computer nerd you definitely shouldn't try to create a punk rock brand. Well, unless you enjoy jamming to punk rock too, and in that case, a punk rock-tech geek brand would be quite interesting.<br>

*Tips*

-*Own your brand*, don't let customers own it. Pay attention to what your customers want but don't let them get in the way of what YOU want your brand to be. Maintain control of what you want your brand to mean.

-Just as mentioned before, *your brand should be something you truely believe in.* If you don't believe in your brand, how do you expect anyone else to?

-*Make sure your brand is clearly communicated*. Every thing about your brand should communicate your philosophy.

-It's important that your business partners also understand and believe in your brand. *Build the brand as a team.*

-It is said that it takes up to 12 times of a person seeing, hearing, or reading of your brand for it to really make an impression. *Find as many ways as you can to make your brand visible to potential customers.*

-*Have a strong, well defined logo that symbolizes your brand.* Also have an overall complimentary design for everything about your clothing line.

-*Keep employees involved* by regularly taking the time to discuss your brand and how your business is doing.

*Remember that your brand represents the whole customer experience,* not just your signage or stationery, and cannot be changed overnight.

-*Regularly review your customers' experiences of your business.* This will provide an early indication of any elements of your brand that are underperforming.

-*Take immediate action to correct this underperforming element.* It might save a lot of money and maybe even help you decide if you need to rebrand your whole business.

-*Keep a blog on your website.* Updating your blog often with your everyday adventures lets customers know the lifestyle your brand represents.

*Keep the brand alive!* With these tips you should be on your way to developing a lovable brand that'll skyrocket your business.


----------



## EnzyOne (Sep 26, 2008)

Very nice post... I'm gonna go make a blog. =P


----------



## xN8x (Oct 1, 2008)

very helpful. thank you.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *cyclonearts*
> _-Just as mentioned before, *your brand should be something you truely believe in.* If you don't believe in your brand, how do you expect anyone else to?_


 

It's all about the passion.


----------



## HurfDurf (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey thanks man...when I look at other peoples brands, a lot of this stuff feels like it should come naturally. I guess it's good to get it out on paper.


----------



## EntropyGuy (Jun 5, 2008)

Great post. The blog idea is great. It helps drive traffic to you retail site, can establish you as an expert and helps reinforce the brand. 

I sell t-shirts to automotive enthusiasts, and my blog has little to do with shirts - it is all about cars, road trips and speed. It has tons of photos of my car, and the cars of friends at events and on road trips. This establishes me as a fellow enthusiast and defines my niche.

Anyone wanting to blog should check out Word Press.

R.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Great insight.


----------

